# BARN FIND 5 bar antique bikes - $2000 (san jose east)



## jacob9795 (Dec 1, 2016)

Here's a rare original paint 5-bar tank and frame for sale with lots of extra goodies laying around . The seller may be an interesting character. Looks to be a 1939 Monark built 5-bar with the correct kickstand too. Good stuff here. The asking price for everything pictured was $1500 but jumped to $2000 within a couple of hours! Ha! 
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/5899719978.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Ok this is pure BS. Those are my bikes in front of my old garage. This is a total scam. Ask them if you can swing by for a look. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 1, 2016)

Wow! I'm about 4hrs away, otherwise I would pay them a visit! What a POS! Watch out everyone....


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 1, 2016)

Click the "prohibited" button, I think if a few reports from different IP's come in it will get pulled


----------



## stoney (Dec 1, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Click the "prohibited" button, I think if a few reports from different IP's come in it will get pulled




I just did


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2016)

Should I turn back??? Just told work I'm sick & gotta go home!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Should I turn back??? Just told work I'm sick & gotta go home!



Hey Shawn! Should I make a detour & head for Georgia instead of Nor Cal??


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 1, 2016)

...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey Shawn! Should I make a detour & head for Georgia instead of Nor Cal??




Hey Mike a baller like you with knots in your pockets can make it happen! V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 1, 2016)

No No No!   Tell them this.

Tell them you love their 'items' and you will send them a check for the full amount
plus an additional 1000.00 to cover the shipping and expenses so that they can pay my 'carrier'
when they arrive to pick up said 'items'!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 1, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> No No No!   Tell them this.
> 
> Tell them you love their 'items' and you will send them a check for the full amount
> plus an additional 1000.00 to cover the shipping and expenses so that they can pay my 'carrier'
> when they arrive to pick up said 'items'!



It sounds like you wrote it haha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Dec 1, 2016)

As soon as I seen the pictures I knew those were your bikes and thought the garage looked familliar.
I thought for a minute you might be playing some kind of joke with people.
" I may wais the price" that poop is funny right there, I don't care where your from.
At least he did say sorry.
JKent


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 1, 2016)

I hope he really don't talk like that, sounds like a real douche. Hope no ones dumb enough to just send them money.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 1, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey Shawn! Should I make a detour & head for Georgia instead of Nor Cal??



Do you still have the map Tyler drew for you?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Do you still have the map Tyler drew for you?



That was funny I'll have to see if I saved a copy. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 1, 2016)

I think its only fair that Shawn sells Mike the Monarks in the second picture for the initial price listed in the ad.  Here's the map Mike to help you find your way.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 1, 2016)

I wonder what color the american ocean is? I'm guessing its red.


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 1, 2016)

From the ad:
"...I did wais price, stil good deal!!!

Based on astute detective work I can now reveal the purported seller is a gentleman named Elmer Fudd. Please approach with caution, the subject is known to be armed at all times. Mugshot below:


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 1, 2016)

KingSized HD said:


> From the ad:
> "...I did wais price, stil good deal!!!




...Don't worry, I understand this is a very serious issue and the police should probably be contacted but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 1, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I think its only fair that Shawn sells Mike the Monarks in the second picture for the initial price listed in the ad.  Here's the map Mike to help you find your way.
> 
> View attachment 390667



That is some funny shii!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2016)

The pwice is now up to 35 hundwed.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 1, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> The pwice is now up to 35 hundwed.



Damn I should have sent him the 2k when I had the chance.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 1, 2016)

This must be documented. Too funny. His accent, I would imagine, is Father Guido Sarducci mixed with an Amish elder, with a touch of Borat.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 1, 2016)

I'd better cough up $3500 before he waise's da pwice again.


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I'd better cough up $3500 before he waise's da pwice again.




I already offered $4000.00


----------



## locomotion (Dec 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok this is pure BS. Those are my bikes in front of my old garage. This is a total scam. Ask them if you can swing by for a look. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 390614




this is the very reason I don't post pictures online or on here
I would post pictures on here, but I don't understand why visitors can access the site???
it should be mandatory to sign in to see anything


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 2, 2016)

locomotion said:


> this is the very reason I don't post pictures online or on here
> I would post pictures on here, but I don't understand why visitors can access the site???
> it should be mandatory to sign in to see anything



The Robots glean the photos from on here. Example. Go to google images, type in rocket bicycle grips and hit search. the first two pics that pop up are of some rocket grips I sold on the cabe. Everyone has access to your pics.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 2, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> The Robots glean the photos from on here. Example. Go to google images, type in rocket bicycle grips and hit search. the first two pics that pop up are of some rocket grips I sold on the cabe. Everyone has access to your pics.




that makes me feel even less like posting pictures .... damn robots


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2016)

locomotion said:


> this is the very reason I don't post pictures online or on here
> I would post pictures on here, but I don't understand why visitors can access the site???
> it should be mandatory to sign in to see anything



Been thinking this for some time now. Many other forums are set up just like that. You have to have an admin approved account to be able to see pics, join in discussions,etc...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 2, 2016)

And that is a huge PITA for for folks that just wander in off the street to gain a little information.  Anything on the interwebs has been effectively offered to the world at large, and on the whole that is a good thing.  Information is just information- what people do with it is their business.


----------



## Intense One (Dec 3, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> No No No!   Tell them this.
> 
> Tell them you love their 'items' and you will send them a check for the full amount
> plus an additional 1000.00 to cover the shipping and expenses so that they can pay my 'carrier'
> when they arrive to pick up said 'items'!



...and sweeten up the deal.....give them your credit card number and heck,  even a social security number!  You'll be their best friend!


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 14, 2017)

other than Alaska being on the wrong end everything looks spot on ! jus luv swimming in the American Ocean lots of dynasore bones on the bottom !


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 16, 2017)

removed , some one .got the deal of the day


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> removed , some one .got the deal of the day




Yep and those bikes are still at my house!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep and those bikes are still at my house!



I know....Still waiting for you to ship!


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 16, 2017)

That map is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time. I laughed so hard I almost cried. Thanks for that!

Regarding scammers, I once had some mag wheels and tires advertised on a very small, local car club web site. Someone emailed me about them, but I smelled a rat because he wanted to buy them without asking the usual questions. Then sure enough he wanted to send me an overly large cheque and I was to send him the difference. I reported his email address to the police. I had heard of this type of scam before but was shocked that it could involve my tiny ad on an insignificant web page that almost nobody visited. I think the lesson is, if something doesn't sound right, break off the conversation.

It's true about search engines finding photos. When I do Google Image searches as part of my bike research, I frequently find my own photos.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 16, 2017)

Brian R. said:


> That map is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time. I laughed so hard I almost cried. Thanks for that!
> .



I had the same reaction the reaction the first time I saw it too!


----------

